# Selection of breeding stock



## astro (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm in my second year of a college Animal Care course.

I've been given a breeding stock exercise and I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of any websites I can use to find out information on the following breeding terms: monogamous, polygamous, harem, arranged mating, observed mating, boxing out, colony, inbreeding, outbreeding, crossbreeding, random breeding, compensatory mating and conformation.

I've also been asked to find out what breeders look for when selecting breeding stock.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

